

Zip archives as first-class citizens on the Web - bpierre
http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-whatwg-archive/2013Aug/0278.html

======
ewheeler
i'm not convinced that the benefits outweigh the risks. wouldn't browsers have
to check for malicious decompression bombs? IIRC -- even without nested zip
archives -- a smallish .zip of a few files full of 0s can decompress to many
gigs

